# Recessed front grill



## Cole S (May 31, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been looking around at pictures and I've seen a lot of cars with the "recessed" front grill. Where instead of being flush with the bumper it sits further back toward the engine. After searching around I haven't been able to find these grills online. Any pointers would be appreciated!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

that grill is from the SAP (Sport Appearance Package) but many people bought them for their cars so they looked different than others...you can't get them from Pontiac or GM (and haven't been able since 2007  ) but there is at least one maker of aftermarket grills that can get you one if you want it.

I believe you need to take the front clip off to get to the grill but others may chime in who have done this as I have not...

Bill


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Got mine in 2008


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

West Coast Speed has replicas for sale.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

^^^ yep and you can get them painted or ready for your own painting.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Also available in carbon fiber from Maverick Man if you like that sort of thing.


----------

